# What age can pygmy goats get pregnant?



## Leah567 (May 12, 2017)

I was wondering, what age can pygmy goats get pregnant? 6 months??


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 12, 2017)

They can get bred as young as 3 months, although you certainly don't want that happening!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 12, 2017)

I knew a pygmy doeling that gave birth at 7 months....she must've been bred on her very first cycle.


----------



## Leah567 (May 12, 2017)

Wow!!!! When do you think mine could get pregnant?


----------



## Leah567 (May 12, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 12, 2017)

If she's older than 3 months, yes. How old is she? How big?


----------



## Leah567 (May 12, 2017)

No she is only about a month, and she is shorter than a ruler from head to hoof.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 12, 2017)

I wouldn't let any intact bucks over 2 months in the pen with her after she is 2 months old.


----------



## Leah567 (May 12, 2017)

My male goat is 4 1/2 months. I just let her in with him sometimes. He doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## Latestarter (May 12, 2017)

Of course he doesn't seem to mind... He is already quite capable of getting the job done physiologically. If you DON'T want a pregnant goat, I would do one of two things... either keep them separated hence forth with strong/tall fencing, or get him de-balled. And I have heard tell of goats getting pregnant through fencing... just saying.


----------



## Prairie Fleur (May 12, 2017)

Trust me you DONT want her getting pregnant anytime soon. A rule of thumb is 40 lbs or 1 year old to breed a Nigerian Dwarf and I wouldn't go much less with a Pygmy. My good sized yearling Nigerian dwarf doe had a huge buck kid this spring and had a Struggle kidding. We ended up having to help and poor girl had a lot of healing to do afterwards. We'd tried to keep her completely off grain for the last months of her pregnancy but she was a stinker for trying to eat my LGDs dog food (has some grain in) Etc. If the baby would have been much bigger she could have died trying to give birth and that's not something anyone wants to happen. So just a word of warning, breeding too soon can kill them when they aren't big enough to give birth or you end up with an expensive goat C-section IF your vet even does that.


----------



## Leah567 (May 13, 2017)

I want my female to get pregnant. I am breeding them


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 13, 2017)

Not anytime soon I hope!


----------



## Leah567 (May 13, 2017)

No, maybe about next spring


----------

